# Team America' Puppet Spoof Gets R Rating



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

For all us Gerry Anderson fans: :lol:

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Hollywood's film ratings board reached accord with producers on Tuesday over how much puppet sex moviegoers under age 17 are allowed to see in an upcoming action-thriller spoof starring a cast of marionettes.

"Team America: World Police" received an R rating from the Motion Picture Association of America after producers made several changes to the film to avoid the more restrictive NC-17 label, officials from the MPAA and distributor Paramount Pictures confirmed.....

Complete artice here: http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/nm/leisure_teamamerica_dc


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Anyone see this yet, shall I dare ask what you thought? I thought it was average...


----------



## BuckeyeChris (Apr 20, 2004)

I haven't seen it, and I probably wouldn't fork over the $6.50 for the ticket price. However, the clips of the puppet of Korean dictator Kim Jong Il looks hilarious! I might rent this when it comes out on DVD just for this.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

A must rental for me!


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

....i'm ronery....


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> "...how much puppet sex moviegoers under age 17 are allowed to see"


How much puppet sex...???  I don't want my grandkiddos to see *ANY* puppet sex

Is nothing from my childhood sacred? :nono2: What's next, Lampchop and Mr. Greenjeans doin' it doggie style? 
Thank God and Buffalo Bob _Howdy Doody_ never lived to see this.

Sheesh! :bad_nono:


----------

